# Block Heater Bumper Plug?



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

After getting tired of how ghetto my truck looks with the plug hanging like a hillbillys front tooth and since I have to plug in my truck every night until I fix the cold start problem I figured there was a better solution.

I did some quick web searches and found a bunch of threads of people using a plug by Marico but then also complaining that the cap fell off. Any better options out there? One specific to the PSD? I'm open to insight from any manufacturer supporter though. I would prefer not to have to cut the stock plug. I'm weird like that.

what I'm talking about:
http://www.ford-trucks.com/forums/1103839-block-heater-bumper-plug-mod.html
I could just do this but I'm looking for a better receptacle
http://powerstrokenation.com/forums/showthread.php?t=87857

thanks guys


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Why not just tuck it in under the radiator? There's a nice lip right there.


----------



## cj7plowing (Feb 7, 2009)

http://www.westmarine.com/webapp/wc...toreNum=50523&subdeptNum=50524&classNum=50526

this is the way I did it in your second link

these are boat parts here is one that the oem plug might snap into

http://www.westmarine.com/webapp/wc...toreNum=50523&subdeptNum=50524&classNum=50526


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

yea thats the one I found but people said the plug doesnt stay in and breaks off. my old international has one with a heavy spring door on it like an outdoor GFCI outlet but I cant find one online


----------



## cj7plowing (Feb 7, 2009)

you can go stainless! you will need a different end on your extension cord

http://www.marinco.com/product/30-amp-125-volt-power-inlet-stainless-steel

I have one on my Ford LCF I will look for a part number tomorrow. It is a spring loaded cap.


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

thats boss but I would like to be able to use standard cords.


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

what is the cold start problem? just a glow plug relay? if so just fix it, it is cheaper and easier than replacing a block heater cord.


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

check it out here
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=134513

waiting for rev x to arrive, still need to test the FICM


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

OK but you didnt answer have you checked the glow plug relay?


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

no, dont know how. is it simple?


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

open the hood on your truck and locate the glow plug relay. not sure on a 6.0 where it is exactly on a 7.3 it is right on top of the engine. use a test light and verify that it is getting power from the battery side. (one large post should have constant power) have someone turn the key on and check for power on the other post, if no power check for power at the small post, that is te exciter wire from the ignition, if it is good then just replace the relay. costs about $25 at any parts store.


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

thanks, you're the man. can anyone confirm for a 6.br0?


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

Fix the cold start problem. 

That being said I do not do the plug conversions on mine. Just another way to collect salt and grime. I still plug trucks in on snow nights and anytime the temp will be below 10 just because it makes it start easier and have quick heat. I set my plugs right on the lip of the back of the bumper right between the lights. Never an issue.


----------



## Red02F250 (Nov 7, 2011)

Whether or not you have a cold start problem, most diesels start more easily and with less wear and tear if you plug in the block heater when the temps are appropriate.

I installed a Marinco plug on my front bumper and used anout 12" of the female end of an old extension cord for it so I wouldn't have to cut the block heater plug (even though I drilled a large hole in the bumper haha!)

I like the plug, makes it a lot easier, cleaner and drier, not to mention it looks nicer. I haven't had an issue with the plug flap.


----------



## crazyboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Look up a Hubbel HBL61CM64 if you don't like the Marinco inlet.


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

my man, comes on the scene with 14 posts and throws this hot fire.
http://www.amazon.com/Inlet-15a-125v-Hubbell-Inc/dp/B000XBCUOA
looks perfect, thanks


----------



## crazyboy (Feb 3, 2009)

alldayrj;1449148 said:


> my man, comes on the scene with 14 posts and throws this hot fire.
> http://www.amazon.com/Inlet-15a-125v-Hubbell-Inc/dp/B000XBCUOA
> looks perfect, thanks


Good Luck with your project.


----------



## shott8283 (Feb 17, 2008)

two words

AUTO-EJECT

bite the bullet, spend the money and put it in. youll never go back! We have them on all our rigs at the work. They are worth the money. Trust me.


ETA: my buddy has dual auto-ejectors installed into his bumpers, one in the front bumper and one on the rear tied into the same circuit for the heaters. doesnt matter if he pulls in or backs into his driveway/garage,


----------



## crazyboy (Feb 3, 2009)

shott8283;1450529 said:


> two words
> 
> AUTO-EJECT
> 
> ...


They're great, well except when they get stuck in the doors. :laughing:


----------



## damian (Jan 29, 2009)

6.0 doesnt use glow relay like a 7.3 it uses a glow module, although some 02 -03 cal emissions 7.3 did use this module as well. 6.0 engines have many no start cold issues that have nothing to do with glow plugs. some no start cold problems are ficms , injector sticktion and even cam sensors.block heaters are always a good idea,they should be used on a timer 2 hours before startup, at 1500 to 2000 watts they really spin your electric meter. large truck dealers like mack, pete, freightliner etc will carry a nice stainless flip door receptacle for your block heater cord but all will need you to cut end off unless you just use an old extension cord and make a plug in adapter that goes from flip door receptacle to your factory cord,


----------



## shott8283 (Feb 17, 2008)

crazyboy;1451042 said:


> They're great, well except when they get stuck in the doors. :laughing:


i havnt seen the ones ive delt with ever get stuck. and we would know. we are ripping out of the house at mach 100 when the tones wail


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

stopped by the truck parts place today, but they were all out 
this showed up in the mail though


----------

